# Snow rain icy roads . .



## Kevin (Dec 25, 2012)

We were going to go to Dallas today to spend Christmas with her family but with the weather like it is we're just going to hibernate here. I've always done well driving on ice or in snow but I don't like it. 

Too Cold

Hope you all are having a merry Christmas, happy holiday, happy Hanukkah or whatever your preference.


----------



## healeydays (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas Kevin. 

Little snow and ice makes Christmas.


----------



## LoneStar (Dec 25, 2012)

We put off Christmas dinner until Sunday on account of a nasty flu going around at my brothers house :dash2: But with the weather like it is, I dont mind. I just wish west Texas was getting this rain. Its starting to look like Arizona out there.


----------



## phinds (Dec 25, 2012)

Kevin said:


> We were going to go to Dallas today to spend Christmas with her family but with the weather like it is we're just going to hibernate here. I've always done well driving on ice or in snow but I don't like it.
> 
> Too Cold
> 
> Hope you all are having a merry Christmas, happy holiday, happy Hanukkah or whatever your preference.



Well, happy hibernation. We've got about 6" here in central NY but it came down over a couple of days so the roads are clear (sidewalks not so much so walking my avatar is a bit of a pain)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2012)

Very smart Kevin, why take the risk, you can drive on snow but not on ice. We are under a winter storm watch for wed. 4" to 7" I might have a short work day tomorrow


----------



## Dane Fuller (Dec 25, 2012)

24^, 30 mph wind, & spitting snow here in Popcornfarte'. My Mother, Daughter, Son & his family are on their way. I just got through putting this together for my #1 Grandson.

[attachment=15188]


----------



## Dane Fuller (Dec 25, 2012)

24^, 30 mph wind, & spitting snow here in Popcornfarte'. My Mother, Daughter, Son & his family are on their way. I just got through putting this together for my #1 Grandson.

[attachment=15188]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2012)

Funniest thing I ever did on ice was at a walmart distribution center, these centers where huge, you had to have a map to find your trailer. Any way they sent me to a back lot that was nearly empty and all ice covered due to thaw freeze cycles. I pulled the trailer hand brake and pitched the steering wheel sharply at the same time, result was spin like a top donuts in a semi, I laughed so hard I almost peed myself. I'll never do it again, but it was funny at the time, the gaurd was not amused at the gaurd shack.......but I couldn't stop grinning.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2012)

Clear and cold. The insanity of present unwrapping is over. Quiet till late afternoon- THANK goodness......


----------



## myingling (Dec 25, 2012)

We had the sleet snow last night made for some slick travel ,,, tonight into thursday 6 to 12 in snow ,,


----------



## DKMD (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm on call most of this week but not today... the wife and kids headed to her Mom's house Sunday... just enough snow to make things pretty... camped out in the shop all day!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 25, 2012)

myingling said:


> We had the sleet snow last night made for some slick travel ,,, tonight into thursday 6 to 12 in snow ,,



bring it on mike my snowmobile only got 4 days use last year cant wait  duck


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2012)

burlguy72 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > We were going to go to Dallas today to spend Christmas with her family but with the weather like it is we're just going to hibernate here. I've always done well driving on ice or in snow but I don't like it.
> ...



One of the funnier sights we see down here is during a rare ice storm you'll see more northern tags in the ditch than Texas tags. No BS. We know how to drive on ice here - R - E - A - L . . . . S - L - O - W.

But there's no way I'm coming north during spring or winter. Heck I'm too far north already I need to be closer to the equator.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 26, 2012)

burlguy72 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > burlguy72 said:
> ...



I avoid the Dallas metro area like the plague... Those folks drive like crazy people! They may drive slow when it snows, but they're nuts when the roads are good!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2012)

DKMD said:


> burlguy72 said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



+1

You know you're driving in Dallas traffic when school buses are passing you and you're going 80 mph - and the kids are hanging out the windows giving you the finger for slowing traffic. 

:lolol:


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 26, 2012)

When in the Seattle Metro area- you do not have to worry about folks going 80. Usually the freeway is packed and everyone one is very good at going the same speed- 0-10 MPH. Seattle has the strangest parking lot they call it I-5 100+ miles of cars parked bumper to bumper. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 26, 2012)

:lolol::lolol::lolol: Those Northern Tags must be from Michigan,,,,, or Enid, OK,,,:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
[/quote]

Hey Hey, watch it! :lolol::lolol:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 26, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > :lolol::lolol::lolol: Those Northern Tags must be from Michigan,,,,, or Enid, OK,,,:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> ...



Yep must be because all the Ohio idiots are here in the winter :wtf1: 





[/quote]

It's a southern conspiracy! :lolol::lolol:


----------



## davidgiul (Dec 26, 2012)

Kevin said:


> burlguy72 said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...


How about my neck of the woods. Of course there is no FBE to be had but the weather is not bad. Sorry Rob, but I couldn't resist.
[attachment=15243]


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2012)

I do not know where all these northern drivers come from in Texas ditchs but our son came up from Texas. He has a very racy Mustang. First thing he does is gets stuck. Explains how good his tires are. May be good but not worth a darn in the snow is what I told him. But alas he is young, knows it all, engineer and stubborn as a mule. I told him what to do- he ignored me. But when he almost took out the fence and was still stuck he came in and told me that was a crummy spot for a fence. Finally asked for help- which ended in a discussion telling me how and what we needed to do. I ignored him and we got it out. Also informed him were he should park -of course he did not listen . 20 minutes later he was stuck again- needed dad. Finally he parked where he should have. Us northerners are in luck though - he is headed back to Texas.- and ma and I have peace again. :dash2::dash2::dash2: Please someone tell me that they do not stay teenagers their whole life:dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## healeydays (Dec 27, 2012)

Just another beautiful slippery day in New Hampshire. Getting about a foot of the white stuff today.

My in-laws from AZ aren't overly excited about it though. Guess their blood has thinned out a bit too much from all the sun...


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2012)

About another inch here this morning. My buddy the moose was back in yard overnight.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> I do not know where all these northern drivers come from in Texas ditchs but our son came up from Texas. He has a very racy Mustang. First thing he does is gets stuck. Explains how good his tires are. May be good but not worth a darn in the snow is what I told him. But alas he is young, knows it all, engineer and stubborn as a mule. I told him what to do- he ignored me. But when he almost took out the fence and was still stuck he came in and told me that was a crummy spot for a fence. Finally asked for help- which ended in a discussion telling me how and what we needed to do. I ignored him and we got it out. Also informed him were he should park -of course he did not listen . 20 minutes later he was stuck again- needed dad. Finally he parked where he should have. Us northerners are in luck though - he is headed back to Texas.- and ma and I have peace again. :dash2::dash2::dash2: Please someone tell me that they do not stay teenagers their whole life:dash2::dash2::dash2:



Sounds like a "son-of-Mike" problem not a "Texan" problem. 
:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

Now where was this engineer born and reared, and where did he learn to drive? 

:wasntme:

:lolol:


----------



## healeydays (Dec 27, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> I do not know where all these northern drivers come from in Texas ditchs but our son came up from Texas. He has a very racy Mustang. First thing he does is gets stuck. Explains how good his tires are. May be good but not worth a darn in the snow is what I told him. But alas he is young, knows it all, engineer and stubborn as a mule. I told him what to do- he ignored me. But when he almost took out the fence and was still stuck he came in and told me that was a crummy spot for a fence. Finally asked for help- which ended in a discussion telling me how and what we needed to do. I ignored him and we got it out. Also informed him were he should park -of course he did not listen . 20 minutes later he was stuck again- needed dad. Finally he parked where he should have. Us northerners are in luck though - he is headed back to Texas.- and ma and I have peace again. :dash2::dash2::dash2: Please someone tell me that they do not stay teenagers their whole life:dash2::dash2::dash2:



Wow, that type of conversation sounds identical to mine with our 18 year old. Funny how they always know everything till they don't...


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2012)

Actually he was born in....... Houston Texas-so it is for sure an environmental problem. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Dan is brilliant buttttttttttttt we have butted heads from the get go- he was 15-6.1 200 lbs me 5'10 155- we went nose to nose for 4 years as to who would be boss- then he went to the Naval Academy- they tried but he was too bullheaded for them also. Ya love them but sometimes I really wonder how I survived being as stupid as I am...............................


----------



## healeydays (Dec 27, 2012)

Heh, we have one of those too...


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2012)

Kathie always says if they stayed as cute and lovable 4 yr olds you could never let them go. When we got together there were 5 teenagers between us and I have the grey hair to prove it. Insanity- is an understatement for our house for 5 yrs...................


----------



## davidgiul (Dec 27, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Kathie always says if they stayed as cute and lovable 4 yr olds you could never let them go. When we got together there were 5 teenagers between us and I have the grey hair to prove it. Insanity- is an understatement for our house for 5 yrs...................


The kids probably prepped you for running your plastering business or maybe it was the other way around.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Kathie always says if they stayed as cute and lovable 4 yr olds you could never let them go. When we got together there were 5 teenagers between us and I have the grey hair to prove it. Insanity- is an understatement for our house for 5 yrs...................
> ...



Or maybe he was so plastered from rearing ornery kids he could barely run his business at times.


----------



## davidgiul (Dec 27, 2012)

Kevin said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...


All the plasters that I have ever known needed some alcohol to get thru the day.:davidguil:


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2012)

I think both jobs prepared me for each other. Being the boss of 30-50 people has it's challenges. Myself having some difficulties as a teenager
( Understatement of the Year)- It prepared me and set me up to try to "save" all kinds of young people. Now when you attempt such a thing you had better be prepared for some failures. I have a hard time with failure but you can lead a horse to water........
Now plasterers can drink and participate in all sorts of mind altering substances........ And sometimes one of them would end up in trouble with the law. The line was always the same if it wasn't for the GD stupid cop everything would have been fine and there would be no problems. Now this is when my long term guys used to start laughing under their breath. 
I would start giving them the lecture which started with go into the bathroom there and look to the north and you will be looking the A H in the mirror that is causing all your problems. Now the young men that took it in stride- everyone laughing- had a chance- the ones that got mad were soon working elsewhere.................


----------



## kweinert (Dec 27, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> IPlease someone tell me that they do not stay teenagers their whole life:dash2::dash2::dash2:



Did you stay a teenager your whole life?

Hmmm, sorry, bad example.

*Some* manage to outgrow that stage anyhow.

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Brink (Dec 28, 2012)

Ooh, the teen years and my four. Definitely better when they hit their 20's.


----------

